# Saffron for color



## scrubbie (Mar 5, 2012)

I have abour1/2 of saffron threads. I want to use it to color a soap I am working on called Dreams of Thai. i have a 3 pound mold and I use 48 ounces of oils because it gives me the mold and a little side mold I use for testing. Should I put it in the lye water? Im getting brave with that lye water.


----------

